# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  NZL Press: Habitat hope for endangered frog

## Herp News

*MARLBOROUGH** EXPRESS* (New Zealand) 29 September 09  _Habitat hope for endangered frog_ 
            A small Marlborough Sounds frog, listed among the most evolutionary distinct and globally endangered amphibians in the world, will soon take pride of place in Orana Wildlife Park outside Christchurch. 
            The park is run by the Orana Wildlife Trust, which also runs Natureland zoo in Nelson, and recently received approval from the Department of Conservation to hold a native frog species.
            A specially created habitat will be built next year for the nationally endangered native Maud Island frog, said head keeper of native fauna, Tara Atkinson.
            "One key objective will be to breed and rear Maud Island Frogs from eggs through to adults.
            "This has not been achieved in a captive setting," Ms Atkinson said.
            The announcement coincides with Frog Week which began on Sunday, and to mark a "global amphibian crisis" described as the single largest mass extinction since the disappearance of the dinosaurs.
            New Zealand once had seven native frog species, but three became extinct after human habitation, a statement from Orana Park said.
            The four remaining species are Archey's, Hochstetter's, Hamilton's and Maud Island, which have changed very little in millions of years. They are small, nocturnal and have superb camouflage.
            Ms Atkinson said the frog habitat to be built at Orana Park will be the only one of its type in the South Island.
            The process required to gain permission to hold the frogs included submitting a proposal to the Native Frog Recovery Group, plus lengthy consultation with scientists, DOC staff, iwi and other zoos.
            Maud Island frogs number less than 30,000 and the species is restricted to a few island locations making the animals especially vulnerable to habitat destruction and predation, Ms Atkinson said.
            She said the new habitat will be built as a nocturnal display which will give visitors the rare chance to see the animals.
            "Orana's project will be crucially important in raising awareness of a lesser known endangered native species, while assisting the DOC in preserving these precious native animals," Ms Atkinson said.
 Habitat hope for endangered frog | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## Ebony

Yes... I had the pleasure of meeting Tara Atkinson last year. She was telling me about her plans. They had trouble with their water ways and lost all their Whistling tree Frogs. I was going to donate some but they needed to sort out the water ways first. I haven't kept in touch.The last time I went to Orana Park they only had two Southern Bell frogs. It will be really cool to see this Habitat set up.  :Smile:

----------

